# iPhone Stereo Headset



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a website that sells iPhone headsets with the built in microphone? The ones that came with my iPhone are sadly coming apart. I really like them and would like to get the exact same kind. But I have been unsuccessful in finding a retail website that sells the Apple made iPhone Headset’s with the built in microphone.
Any Help would be great.

Thanks much,


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Flint123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know of a website that sells iPhone headsets with the built in microphone? The ones that came with my iPhone are sadly coming apart. I really like them and would like to get the exact same kind. But I have been unsuccessful in finding a retail website that sells the Apple made iPhone Headset’s with the built in microphone.
> Any Help would be great.


I can't remember the name, but there is a company that sells an adapter that lets you use any stereo earphones. The adapter contains the clicker and the mic built-in.


----------



## agentorange (Oct 23, 2007)

HELIUM DIGITAL BOOMBUDS

Canadian company with free shipping.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Go Canadian! 

BUT ... um, you know Apple sells replacements for that part, right?

The Apple Store (U.S.) - Apple iPhone Stereo Headset


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Go Canadian!
> 
> BUT ... um, you know Apple sells replacements for that part, right?
> 
> The Apple Store (U.S.) - Apple iPhone Stereo Headset


Ya Totally, But the headset I want is only in the U.S Store.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

agentorange said:


> HELIUM DIGITAL BOOMBUDS
> 
> Canadian company with free shipping.


Those seem neat - thanks for the link! Gotta love a Canadian Company.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

chas_m said:


> BUT ... um, you know Apple sells replacements for that part, right?
> 
> The Apple Store (U.S.) - Apple iPhone Stereo Headset


BUT ... um, you know Apple Store *U.S.* won't ship to Canada -- so that's useless!?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm sorry, I was unaware that Apple Canada's store wasn't the exact same thing as Apple's US store, only with unfairly higher prices . Weird.

My old bookmark was for the US store. My bad.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh! How are those Helium headphones? I was going to get the V-Moda's but $25 beats $100

Also, is the wire plastic or the kind that looks like a string? And does it skip songs?


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

Someone do a review on the Helium :lmao: 

$25 is pretty attractive compared to the Vibe duo and the Super.Fi 4vi ...

I'm getting pretty sick of the stock iphone buds.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I will probably buy a pair of these for the sole reasons that they are Canadian and BLACK. Who at Apple thought the iPhone's cord should be WHITE to match the (then white) iPods? Bleah!


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Just got an email that it does NOT control music. Bummer.... that and the mic is what I need.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

jackyk said:


> Just got an email that it does NOT control music. Bummer.... that and the mic is what I need.


well damn. I guess it's the white cord and some black shoe polish for me!


----------



## funkdoobi (Dec 21, 2004)

shure music phone adapater and a pair of shure e530's are working nciely for me. once i get more money, i'll invest in a pocket amp.


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

funkdoobi said:


> shure music phone adapater and a pair of shure e530's are working nciely for me. once i get more money, i'll invest in a pocket amp.


The Shure MPA are worth more than my earphones. lol


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

jackyk said:


> Just got an email that it does NOT control music. Bummer.... that and the mic is what I need.


What are you talking about? I think you should check your sources because I got mine today and they can skip, pause, and play songs as well as control calls, It is a really good product I am happy to buy.

P.S. Buy the headphones from thesource.ca instead, it has free shipping.


----------

